

Walled Gardens and Closed Ecosystems are a Non-Problem - bpatrianakos
http://billpatrianakos.me/blog/2012/11/23/walled-gardens-and-closed-ecosystems-are-a-non-problem/

======
johnrgrace
Walled Gardens ARE a problem for some parties. I care about this because
problems are the source of ideas for startups.

Book publishers, the ecosystem I'm lived in for the past five years, have a
huge problem with Walled Gardens which means Amazon. Right now the Revenue
split for eBooks is 70/30 publisher/Amazon. The Audiobook market has one
player Audible.com owned by Amazon that also runs the audiobook section of the
ITunes store. They have 90%+ Marketshare. Audible gives everyone a different
deal but publishers get about 1/3 of the revenue and the free product they use
to attract people to the platform comes out of publisher revenue.

Book publishers are deathly afraid that Amazon will take it's 75% eBook
marketshare and beat down the revenue split. Only time will tell if Book
publishers concerns are valid.

~~~
bpatrianakos
What you're describing isn't a walled garden or an ecosystem. Amazon is
selling a product but there's no consumer lock-in. I can buy music, movies, or
ebooks on Amazon and put them on an iPad, a Kindle, or my computer using
common software. They may have a dangerous hold on the market because of their
size but that's more like a monopoly than a walled garden.

